# Brownie's in Labor!



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Why is it they always seem to want to get started in the middle of the night?! She's a Nigi FF whose due 11/23 and when I went out to check on her at midnight before going to bed, I noticed she was up and restless. Checked her ligs and they were gone. So far she's been having contractions and at times they seem regular and other times not. I'm afraid it's early and this is going to be a looong night! Oh well, as long as everyone is healthy! 




The nice


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

haha yep mine are the same!
Good luck!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Any kids this morning?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think santa needs to bring you a nanny cam or baby monitor ....
::


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Lilbleats - YES! I'd forgotten all about those - EXCELLENT idea! Especially since nothing yet and I wish I would've slept now, but I was too worried that she'd get going. :hammer:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

ouch ..... 
Hopefully you can get a nice nap in.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope all is going fine for her and you. Drinks lots of


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, Brownie had her kids! Around noon she a little doe and a little buck, which is exactly what I wanted. Everyone is doing great and now we can finally all rest ;-). Here's a pic:









The buck is the one standing by mom.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

very cute .....
congrats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh you just GOTTA love those babies!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

No fair. I still have to wait 2-3 months. 
Good job though. Everyone looks purrrrfect.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my. BABIES!! Way too cute. Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Adorable kids


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww they are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats:kidblue::kidred:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations, your long night paid off!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats they are beautiful!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

ohhh love it! So cute Congrats!!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody!! :fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are just adorable. :dance:


----------

